# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Which is the most expensive country?

## zackbrownee

There are many country available which is most expensive but in my opinion the London is most expensive country. Because there culture is very freely. It is very big country and there are not any type job available for students so students are not live there for long time.

----------


## antony

You are right. London is one of the most expensive cities in the world. The cost of living here in London is quite high, but the government here provides its citizens with good facilities and social security.

----------


## mikehussy

Denmark and Switzerland is more expensive country.

----------


## davidsmith36

Australia has been recorded as the most costly nation on the planet for the fourth year in succession. Deutsche Bank discharged its yearly report, Mapping the World's Prices, which looks at the expense of first-world essentials — iPhones, Levi's pants, lager and cigarettes — in U.S. dollars in nations over the world.

----------

